# Hymer Specifications?



## 101825

Hi Folks

A friend of mine wants to buy a Hymer. She wants, if possible, to fit into a conventional parking space (length-wise). Does anyone know where I can get hold of the specs for different models :?: 

Thanks
Ivys


----------



## hettiehymer

*hymer spec*

Hello Ivys

You can tell your friend to go to the German Hymer website 
www.hymer.ag where she will find all the spec on current models, you can email them with specific requests ie.......to find out which discontinued models are under 6 metres.

Ours is a B Starline 510 which is 5m88 ( year 2001 discontinued ) we park on "normal" spaces but do sometimes go over the line slightly. Under 6m is a good idea for ferry prices as well and to me the most important factor is maneuverability, I like being able to do 3 point turn easily on a narrow street ( The mercedes is much better for this than the Fiat, my "hettie" turns on a sixpence ! )

I would recommend a Mercedes, good idea to test drive both. If she can get to Brownhills in Newark she will be able to have a good look at all the models and they have a large number of secondhand vehicles too. Would not recommend she buys from them though, we had a bad experience and they seem to have a bad reputation on this site ( although some have found them fine )

She could contact the exellent team at Deepcar www.dmiuk who I cannot recomend strongly enough even though we didn't buy from them in the end. They are very helpful and I am sure will be able to tell her straight away what her options are within a certain length restriction. 
good luck ! 
Kathy


----------



## baldlygo

I would also like to see a list of sub 6m Hymers (or any other well winterised MHs) if anyone comes across one. 

Thanks - Paul


----------



## smick

*Hymer Specifications*

If your friend is looking for an older model, Hymer also run an archive of catalogues where you can find dimensions and weights for the various years. You can search it by model type or model year. (Modelljahr) Some of it is in English but most is in German,

Helps if you can read German - which I can't - but I know enough motor caravan terms - such as "reisewagen" (motorcaravan", "intergriet" - A class - to be able to find my way around.

It can be found on the Hymer website:

Try: http://www.hymer.ag/de/index.php?kategorie=100105

Smick


----------



## refuel

Our Hymer B524 (year 2000) A Class turns on a sixpence as well (at least I think it does but I must admit I haven't actually tried it.....  ) and it's on a Fiat Ducatto chassis. Just on 6m long, 2.3m wide and 3m tall and parks OK in car parking spaces most of the time (as long as someone doesn't park in the next space and block off the access door - we only have one door!)
But I would definitely go to the Deepcar website and look at the plan layouts there as a first step.


----------



## 101754

I guess that the only model that comes close to being normal parking space size is the Excis. Try visiting http://www.w3dgk.com/hymer2/cgi-bin/hymerrange.pl?RecordNumber=88. I'm not sure why this paste in has not come up as a link but typing in should get you there. The Excis is 5.45m long, bigger than most cars.


----------



## 101825

Thanks for all the help - I think the German is making a little sense!  

Looks like anything under 6m might be ok-ish. The fact that nobody can open any doors when squeezed between two cars might be fun :lol:


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Thanks for that link Smick I have finally got hold of a brochure for my new Hymer Camp Classic 644, Brownhills were unable to come up with one.

Only drawback is it is in German but the pictures are in English though!


----------



## LittleGreyCat

*Re: Hymer Specifications B Classic/Klasse*



smick said:


> If your friend is looking for an older model, Hymer also run an archive of catalogues where you can find dimensions and weights for the various years. You can search it by model type or model year. (Modelljahr) Some of it is in English but most is in German,
> 
> Helps if you can read German - which I can't - but I know enough motor caravan terms - such as "reisewagen" (motorcaravan", "intergriet" - A class - to be able to find my way around.
> 
> It can be found on the Hymer website:
> 
> Try: http://www.hymer.ag/de/index.php?kategorie=100105
> 
> Smick


Thanks - this may finally have resolved one issue I have over identifying Hymer models (and then again, perhaps not).

We are looking at a B 544 and this is all it says on the plate, handbook etc.

I was going mental trying to decide if it was a Classic or Star-Line but the 2002 brochure seems to show the following:

B-Classic 544 Length 5.98 metres
B-Klasse 544 Length 6.06 metres
There is no B-Star-Line 544

This makes the one we are looking at PROBABLY a B-Klasse 544.
The weight plate shows that it is on the Alko 14 chassis, not the Alko 18.

Gah! - on review there is still no way to tell!

Freshwater tank of 120 litres, waste water tank of 100 litres (so export some water) - this would take up 220Kg of the payload so keep empty whenever possible.

Now drowning in statistics - and wondering why the dealer listed it as 5.9 metres not 6.06 - does this mean it is a Classic, or is the dealer/paperwork wrong?

The Classic with a 3500Kg rating can carry six people, and has a slightly higher payload of 520Kg over the 5 person B Klasse 475Kg (before added luxuries such as cabin aircon., bike rack, wife etc.).
This one has six belted seats - does this make it a Classic?
It does have the double floor with underfloor storage at the rear and centre - does this make it a B Klasse?

I can't really see any difference between the specifications apart from a slightly greater length for the Klasse, and more underfloor storage (355 vs 470 + 610). This could be the clincher? The one we are looking at has a large rear storage area which holds the spare wheel, plus another storage area under the middle of the van which goes all the way across).

Also still pondering the probably unanswerable question "Is the 3500Kg weight limit best or should we look for a 4000Kg Alko 18 chassis?".

Also now pondering if the difference between 5.98m and 6.06m is a major issue - I have seen mention of ferries but haven't confirmed that over 6M is an issue. Regardless, fitting a bike rack must take the Classic over the 6M mark anyway.

Gah! Why is nothing ever straighforward?


----------



## merctoby

*hymer length!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hello , just thought i could tell you .

hymer 550 means 5 .5 metre,s long hymer 660 6.6 metres long and so on all numbers relate to length .

hope this helps you decide ,  .

have fun , denton.


----------



## jhelm

Numbers are close but not exact eg. tech sheets list the 544 at 5.97 the 644 at 6.8 etc.


----------



## pippin

Doesn't follow for the VAN522 which is 5.98 metres long.
Perhaps it denotes the width, but that is only 2.14 metres.

Have a look at the VAN522, it is the smallest one they do (apart from the original Excis, which is odd).


----------



## JeanLuc

*Hymer Specs*

In case you have not spotted this, the difference between Hymer B Starlines and B Class / Classic is the base vehicle. Starlines are built on a Mercedes Sprinter chassis with rear-wheel drive; B Class / Classic are on a Fiat Ducato chassis which is front-wheel drive. The Starlines tend to have a tighter turning circle because the front wheels do not have to carry the drive-shafts.
The Starline and B Class are finished to the same standard which is a bit higher than the B Classic. The B Class has an Alko chassis bolted on to the back of the Fiat base and has double floor (well the later ones do anyway), whilst the Starline and Classic have a single floor built on the original base chassis.
In 2002 / 2003 the shortest Starline was the B630 (which I have) and that is 6.41 metres long. It has a rear over-garage bed and there was no Starline made at that time with the end-kitchen / bathroom layout of the 544. All B Class types are the same width of just under 2.3 metres, and height of just under 3 metres. It is a tight squeeze in any 'normal' car-sized parking space and will usually overhang one end. I believe there may have been some shorter Starlines made in earlier years.
The other thing you might consider is the matter of 'winterisation'. Although the Starline does not have the double floor of the B Class, I have found no problems. The waste water tank is external, but it is heated, as is the waste valve. The fresh water tank is internal. The B Class is also very well 'winterised', but I am not sure if the Classic has the heated waste tank.

Hope this helps in your decision process. BTW, I am absolutely delighted with my Starline.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Whilst chatting with the guys at Edgehill last Saturday they mentioned that since the introduction of the latest Ducato as base vehicle none of the Hymer A Class vans are under 6m.

Hymer A Classes in general seem to have gradually lengthened as the years go by.

It seems a bit short sighted (no pun intended) as there's a definite trend from other converters to produce more shorter/smaller vehicles. 

Andy


----------



## dinger

Hi 

We purchased a 2004 Exsis after trawling around numerous vans and layouts.

At 5.45 metres it siuts our needs and if we were in the market again we would buy another !!!! ....Post 2004 as ther were some useful alterations.

On the whole its a great van BUT at this SIZE its all about Compromise V £££££££££

Good luck and if you need any info on the Exsis feel free to PM


Dinger


----------

